# Conflict of Interest Question under civil service



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I currently work for a non-civil service town p/t. I recently recieved notice to apply for a civil service city. They said that i could no longer work for the non-civil service town. I understand that. But, when i asked about working for the local state college as an SSPO the Chief didnt say i couldnt but it seemed as though that would be an issue. 

So my question is can I be told not to work as an SSPO f/t if appointed CS p/t?? Would it be a conflict of interest??

Can anyone shed some light on the issue... Thank you.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I hold a full time CS position (fire dept) and maintain a part time LE position. As long as its privately funded then there is no issue. It has to do with the state pension plan. I thoroughly researched this topic.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I workd F/T for one town and P/T for another town at the same time and never had a problem. That is quit common in the Western and Central part of the state.


----------

